# Alternative to metformin - no diarrhoea!



## ChristineCunningham (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone - my DSN spoke of a (new) drug which behaves in a similar way to metformin but doesnt cause the stomach/intestinal problems associated with metformin.  She told me I live in the wrong area and if I lived 30 miles up the road nearer to Cambridge she could get it prescibed for me but not here in Peterborough.  Does anyone know what it is called?


----------



## gail1 (Nov 26, 2010)

why did she not tell you the name


----------



## ChristineCunningham (Nov 26, 2010)

She did tell me at the time but I've now forgotten it and can't find the piece of paper! I was about to do some research into it and now don't know the name!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 26, 2010)

give her a call Monday and find out good luck


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2010)

I wonder if she meant Glucophage SR, which is a slow-release form of metformin with fewer side effects for many people? It's not a new drug, but it is more expensive than ordinary metformin so that might be a (wrong!) reason not to prescribe it.

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## ChristineCunningham (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome - I am already on Glucophage so it's not that.  I can't go out in the evenings if I have had an evening meal because I can't stay out of the loo!  Ive tried changing to gliclazide etc but all that happened there was weight gain.  Apparently this new one is like metformin in that it is not prone to make you put on weight and also into the bargain, no diarrhoea!  I shall have to call DSN on Monday


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2010)

ChristineCunningham said:


> Thanks for the welcome - I am already on Glucophage so it's not that.  I can't go out in the evenings if I have had an evening meal because I can't stay out of the loo!  Ive tried changing to gliclazide etc but all that happened there was weight gain.  Apparently this new one is like metformin in that it is not prone to make you put on weight and also into the bargain, no diarrhoea!  I shall have to call DSN on Monday



Byetta? Also known as Exenatide? Or Victoza (liraglutide)? Both are relatively new and expensive treatments - Victoza is the newest and not everywhere prescribes it yet.


----------



## Steff (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome when you do find out let us know a few of us are on byetta me included so can help you out with it x


----------

